# New nissan 720 owner



## Lil-Beeper (Jun 30, 2008)

* I've just recently bought my first car, a 1985/86 Nissan 720 King Cab ST, it runs fine but i have a question, when I get it up to 50/55mph the rpms run in the 3500s, is that normal?? *:lame::newbie:


----------

